# Lee Valley Veritas 'lipped' HSS Wood Drill Bits



## Dutchy

You are lucky that you can order this drill bits from HSS for such a nice price.


----------



## RPhillips

Thanks for the review. These are in my list… one day… one day…


----------



## ArlinEastman

I got the 7mm and 10mm when they first got them and I like them. I think they work as good or better then the Colt and they are cheaper too.


----------



## rad457

Went in and picked up the 7 and 12 drill sets, double 1/4" will come in handy. They are very sharp and drill a beautiful hole!


----------



## DKV

Just ordered the complete set. I'm holding you responsible, based on your five star rating, for my satisfaction.


----------



## mnguy

I have the set in 64ths, and these are truly impressive bits. I don't have enough use to gauge durability, but the quality of the grind is fantastic. They are well worth the money.


----------



## DKV

> Just ordered the complete set. I m holding you responsible, based on your five star rating, for my satisfaction.
> 
> - DKV


Tomorrow we find out if you owe me $200…


----------

